# Buttermilk Biscuits....easy!



## kathrynn

Figured while I was sharing the pics from Pops Sausage that I cooked this morning....I would take pictures along while I was making my home made biscuits.

Cast Iron Skillet

Oil

1/2 stick of Butter

2 cups of SR (self rising) White Lily Flour (yes...I only use that brand)

1/3 cup of plain crisco

1 (+) cup of Buttermilk

medium bowl

spoon

Preheat the oven to 450 degrees.













DSCN3970.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 27, 2013






Dirty hand alert!  Now put the 2 cups of flour and the crisco in the bowl...get those hands in there and mix them until there is not a difference between the flour and shortening.  When you can squeeze some in your hand and it stays in "shape", you are done. Break up the large bits and add the buttermilk. (I have used Sweet milk...but the buttermilk does add a nice tang)  Stir and it will look like this.













DSCN3971.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 27, 2013






Now you are getting ready for the oil and the iron skillet.

Put some oil in the cold skillet and roll the oil around the edges and the bottom to coat.  I don't have a "measurement"...but I guess if could be a bit over a tablespoon.  Then pour off the excess into the batter and mix that well.

Next spoon the batter into the skillet. Will end up looking like this.













DSCN3972.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 27, 2013






You are not done yet!  Mine are drop biscuits...but sort of look like the rolled ones in the end.  Now take that spoon and put a little bit of oil over each one of the biscuits.  Smooth out the tops and separate each biscuit getting some oil on the tops and the sides of each one.  Will help them separate later.  Will look like this.













DSCN3973.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 27, 2013






Into the preheated oven for about 20 minutes at 450.  Now I take about 1/2 stick of butter and put it into the microwave and melt it for the tops of the biscuits at the 20 minute mark.  Here is what they look like after the butter is poured over the top.  You will hear a nice sizzle too.













DSCN3976.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 27, 2013






Back into the oven for about 5 more minutes.  Then here is the finished out of the oven biscuits.













DSCN3977.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 27, 2013


















DSCN3980.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 27, 2013






Pops Breakfast sausage, eggs and the biscuits with my home made apple butter













DSCN3978.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 27, 2013






Invert the skillet onto a plate...be careful...will be hot.  I have burned myself.













DSCN3979.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 27, 2013
__ 2






They separate easily and this is how fluffy they are!

Let me know if I didn't explain this enough.  Hope it's clearer than Mud! 

Kat


----------



## roller

Very nice Kat I will deff save this recipe..The whole breakfast looks just great...


----------



## pgsmoker64

Kat, those are some beautiful biscuits!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My grandmother used to take a trip to WV every year with some friends and the purpose of the trip was to make apple butter, which she then gave away for Christmas presents.

I sure miss her, she is the one who taught me to cook and my wife sure is glad!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Adding this to my list.

Bill


----------



## kathrynn

Roller said:


> Very nice Kat I will deff save this recipe..The whole breakfast looks just great...


Thanks Roller!  This means a lot coming from you!  The (+) with the buttermilk...was some days you need a little more milk...cuz the dough is a bit dry...others you just need the one cups worth.

I do biscuits every Sunday...and it takes me about 10 minutes or less to make them up each time.


----------



## kathrynn

Thanks Bill...this is a Grandma recipe too.  (I do miss mine)  This skillet is hers.


----------



## toby bryant

Thanks for sharing Kat, have been looking for a simple yet tasty biscuit recipe.  Those look great, will definitely give them a try!


----------



## kathrynn

Toby Bryant said:


> Thanks for sharing Kat, have been looking for a simple yet tasty biscuit recipe. Those look great, will definitely give them a try!


I have tried to explain to friends on how to make them...but it's easier to just show it.  They are great and are still fluffy a few days later if there are any left over.  Stick them in a ziplock bag and they will hold.


----------



## themule69

looks great Kat. that is easy enough.


----------



## big dee

Those biscuits look great. I am definitly going to try these.


----------



## daveomak

OK Kat.... I had to look up what SR White Lily was....  I guess this is day 1 of baking class....  You ever use lard in place of Crisco ??? or bacon grease ?? The biscuits look awesome....


----------



## kathrynn

DaveOmak said:


> OK Kat.... I had to look up what SR White Lily was....  I guess this is day 1 of baking class....  You ever use lard in place of Crisco ??? or bacon grease ?? The biscuits look awesome....



Lard would work....bacon grease no. Love White Lily flour.....silky flour. Best I have ever used. Bacon grease could be used in place of the oil.


----------



## dward51

Skillet biscuits!!!!   Just like Grandma used to make (man I miss her).


----------



## fpnmf

Looks delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## kathrynn

Thanks yall!  (blush)


----------



## smoking b

Those biscuits look great!


----------



## frosty

What outstanding biscuts!  Reminds me of days on the farm when I was younger.  I can almost smell the aroma of them just out of the oven.  Thanks for the Q-view and the memory!


----------



## daveomak

Kat..... So I read up on White Lily flour..... Made from "soft red winter wheat".... Very different than "hard red winter wheat".... 

Revues on Amazon describe how the flavor is much different and the biscuits are to die for....  So....  with freight etc, $3-4/lb....

I'll have to do some more "flour investigating" to find something a little more reasonable... 

Meanwhile, I'll just look at the Q-Views....  and investigate....


----------



## ldrus

Yum!


----------



## tennsmoker

Well beings I'm a bread maker now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





after making Roller's Amish White Bread yesterday,

I am ready to try that great looking biscuit recipe so I saved it for later,

Thanx Kat

Tenn

Al


----------



## kathrynn

DaveOmak said:


> Kat..... So I read up on White Lily flour..... Made from "soft red winter wheat".... Very different than "hard red winter wheat"....
> 
> Revues on Amazon describe how the flavor is much different and the biscuits are to die for....  So....  with freight etc, $3-4/lb....
> 
> I'll have to do some more "flour investigating" to find something a little more reasonable...
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll just look at the Q-Views....  and investigate....


Dave...can you find Gold Medal Flour there?  Try it instead.  Then let me know!


----------



## candycoated

As an honorary daughter of a biscuit eater, I approve these biscuits!

No extra butter, just honey please!


----------



## kathrynn

Lady Mel...sorghum syrup would work too!


----------



## keninnavarre

Those biscuits look sooo good. The pics with them in the skillet took me back a few years to when I was a kid.

Kat, I grew up in north Alabama and never saw anything but White Lily in my Mama's and Grandmother's pantry. My wife is from Atlanta and that's all she will use, too.

Thanks for the recipe, the way you broke it down I think even I can do a batch. I'll give it a try this weekend!


----------



## bubbonehead

On my way to Kroger for some buttermilk and see if they carry the White Lily brand. Can't wait to make these!!!


----------



## bubbonehead

Thank you!

Thank you!

Thank you!

These are awesome!













20130202_103634.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Feb 2, 2013


















20130202_103700.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Feb 2, 2013






From this day forward biscuits as I know them will forever change.

Never again will I crack open a cardboard tube over a cookie sheet.

Thank you from the bottom of my biscuit eating heart!


----------



## kathrynn

keninnavarre said:


> Those biscuits look sooo good. The pics with them in the skillet took me back a few years to when I was a kid.
> 
> Kat, I grew up in north Alabama and never saw anything but White Lily in my Mama's and Grandmother's pantry. My wife is from Atlanta and that's all she will use, too.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe, the way you broke it down I think even I can do a batch. I'll give it a try this weekend!


I used to use another brand....but White Lily has got to be the silkiest flour I have ever used.  Use the AP, SR and their Corn meal too.  Let me know how you like it!


Bubbonehead said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> These are awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130202_103634.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ bubbonehead
> __ Feb 2, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130202_103700.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ bubbonehead
> __ Feb 2, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this day forward biscuits as I know them will forever change.
> 
> Never again will I crack open a cardboard tube over a cookie sheet.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my biscuit eating heart!


Awww...good recipes are for sharing!!!  Those are some gorgeous biscuits!!!!  Easy and taste sooo good!


----------



## pwillie

I am adding this post to Kathryns thread at her request.  It is not a hi-jack.

I thought you might like a slight variation to your recipe since it is almost identical with one exception.  Notice how close the ingredients and the amounts are with a couple of exceptions.  This is for cheese biscuits and it is awsome.  No better than your recipe but slightly different with a little different taste for those who love cheese.  I got this recipe from a relative so it is not ioriginal with me.

2 cups SR flour (I use Lilly White and sometimes Martha White)

1/3 cup shortening

1/4 stick butter, melted

1 cup buttermilk

1tsp baking powder

1 pinch salt

1 tsp sugar

3/4 cup grated sharp cheddar

In a medium mixing bowl add the flour, baking powder, salt to taste, and the sugar.  Use a fork to cut in the shortening until it becomes sort of like cornmeal.  Add the cheese along with the buttermilk and stir until blended.  Careful not to over stir.  Drop tablespoonfulls on to a greased cookie sheet and brush the dough with melted butter.  Bake at 350 degrees for about fifteen minutes.

I just thought that you might find this to be a refreshing change for you and your family.  Especially those who are fond of cheese.


----------



## toby bryant

Kat, gave the biscuits a try this morning. I just dropped them on an oiled sheet pan and baked. 













image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Feb 9, 2013






Wow!  What a great recipe, and so easy to make. No more frozen biscuit for this guy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kathrynn

Looks great Toby!  Glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## pgsmoker64

Kat....you are not going to believe what I did!!!!

Your biscuit recipe is so easy anyone could do it - apparently anyone but me...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So in less than 5 minutes I had the dough prepared and dropped into a cake pan ('cause I don't have a cast iron skillet - YET).

I popped them into a 450* oven and after 20 minutes they just weren't browning properly - didn't look right.  I pour the butter on and bake for a few more minutes...

My son comes in about the time I am turning them onto a plate...I'm not happy...they don't look right, just thick and kinda flat and wet lookin'....so Brad says "they have yeast in them?" and I give myself the V8 smack on the forehead!!!  Dang!  I used AP instead of SR flour....knew it as soon as I saw the biscuits.  I pulled flour out of the wrong container - checked and my SR canister is empty...

Trying again as soon as Steph gets home from the store with my SR flour!

I am so ashamed....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   dangit!

Bill


----------



## kathrynn

Funny Bill!  I have made an entire pound cake using the SR flour and not AP.  That cake spilled in my oven floor and stuck it's self to the cake pan like concrete!  Feel your pain dear!

Wanna see the good batch!  LOL


----------



## pgsmoker64

Steph went out to get her hair done and is picking up the SR on the way home....could be about midnight before the biscuits are done...just sayin'


----------



## kathrynn

Waiting on the B-view!!!!!  LOL


----------



## s2k9k

Well I did the same thing last weekend and couldn't figure it out. I thought I followed the recipe exactly, guess I didn't know what "SR" flour was, I thought any old flour would work. I gave up on the idea of making biscuits until I read this. Guess I'm going to have to get some "SR" and give it another try!

Oh Kat one other thing, I don't know if the flour made a difference but when I put the dough in the skillet it didn't even come close to filling it up like yours did in the picture. I used a 10" skillet.


----------



## kathrynn

Dave----my skillet is about 8 inches and that maybe why.  I have one of the smaller "old versions".....I will remember to actually put Self Rising in the recipe from now on.  This one is the only recipe that I use "SR" flour with!

I will get on the recipe and change it to the correct wordings.

Kat


----------



## pgsmoker64

WOW!!!! My complete failure actually helped someone...that is awesome!!!!!!

Gosh I love this forum....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## s2k9k

I should have figured out what it meant or asked. As soon as I read the word "yeast" in Bill's post it hit me what "SR" meant!


----------



## pgsmoker64

S2K9K said:


> I should have figured out what it meant or asked. As soon as I read the word "yeast" in Bill's post it hit me what "SR" meant!


LOL!!!!


----------



## s2k9k

PGSmoker64 said:


> WOW!!!! My complete failure actually helped someone...that is awesome!!!!!!
> 
> Gosh I love this forum....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill


Yes it did!!!

I learn a lot more from making mistakes than when everything goes right, in all aspects of life!


----------



## daveomak

S2K9K said:


> PGSmoker64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!! My complete failure actually helped someone...that is awesome!!!!!!
> 
> Gosh I love this forum....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it did!!!
> 
> I learn a lot more from making mistakes than when everything goes right, in all aspects of life!
Click to expand...

Hey.....  they are not mistakes.......* VALUABLE LEARNING EXPERIENCES !!!!!!! *


----------



## pgsmoker64

S-U-CC-E-SS...that's the way you spell SUCCESS!!!!!

I have never made biscuits this good!  I've tried a lot of recipes and they were never this easy and (when you use the right flour) this good!

As promised Lady Kat...

The maverick is monitoring my turkey breat "tenderloin"













100_4350.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 9, 2013






With a little honey...so fluffy, tender, and delicious!!!!













100_4351.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 9, 2013






Thanks for the recipe Kat...never made biscuits so quickly and easily....5 minute prep!! Awesome!!!!!!

Bill


----------



## smoking b

They look really good! That is a good biscuit recipe  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Now all you have to do is try to save a couple for when the turkey is done!


----------



## s2k9k

Yep when you follow the recipe and use the right flour things turn out a lot better!













102_1259.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 9, 2013


----------



## smoking b

Those look mighty good too Dave!


----------



## pgsmoker64

S2K9K said:


> Yep when you follow the recipe and use the right flour things turn out a lot better!


Oh yeah Dave!!!!

Me & you both!

Look good...the wife says they are too big...HUH!!!????

No such thing...

Bill


----------



## s2k9k

Yes they are very good! and Easy too!

I am wondering though if I did something wrong or are they just like this but mine were very crumbly, I could hardly pick them up without them falling apart. Are they supposed to be like that and if so is there anything I can do to make them stiffer? I want to be able to make a sausage & cheese biscuit but I don't think I'll be able to hold these.

The flavor of them is Awesome though!!!


----------



## pgsmoker64

Hmmm...Mine came out perfect.  Not sure what happened.

I think they will be best for biscuits and gravy but if I want to make a sammich they will work for that too.

Steph just reminded me that when I was mixing up the dough I thought it was a little dry so I added more buttermilk!

Maybe you just didn't have enough moisture in the dough!?

Run through your process and let's see if we can figure it out....

Kat,,, you may need to weigh in here...

Bill


----------



## s2k9k

Bill, was your dough real sticky or was it more dry kind of like a bread dough? In Kat's picture it looks kind of wet maybe sticky, that's how mine looked but it was sticking all over my hands.

I did forget to drizzle oil over them before they went in the oven but other than that I followed the recipe exactly.


----------



## pgsmoker64

S2K9K said:


> Bill, was your dough real sticky or was it more dry kind of like a bread dough? In Kat's picture it looks kind of wet maybe sticky, that's how mine looked but it was sticking all over my hands.
> 
> I did forget to drizzle oil over them before they went in the oven but other than that I followed the recipe exactly.


My dough was wet and sticky.  I did not touch the dough with my hands though, I used two spoons to put it in the pan.  I did smooth out the tops with the oil just like Kat said but I wouldn't think that would make a big difference.  I also added about 1/2 a TBS of oil to the batter along with a little extra buttermilk.

Maybe you just weren't holding your mouth right?!?  Okay experts....weigh in here....

Bill


----------



## kathrynn

Dave....sometimes they do crumble more than others. Its a weather thing I think! Could add a bit more flour...if they seem too wet. We eat crumbles and all.  It gets easier each time you make it...and you can adjust the ingredients to your liking.

I am tickled that y'all are enjoying them! :yahoo:

From the pictures....y'all did great!!!!!!


----------



## s2k9k

Oh I did enjoy them and will enjoy then for breakfast tomorrow!

I don't mind the crumbles at all, I would just like them a little stiffer to make breakfast sammies to take to work.

Guess I just got to keep making them and eating them until i get it right and then keep eating some more!


----------



## kathrynn

That is what I do! They still stay softer than others for days. If they last that long! I put them in a zip lock bag after they cool off. Smells so good when they are baking too.


----------



## big dee

Gave this a try. The easiest biscuits I have ever made came out great. Thanks Kat for the recipe.













100_5090.JPG



__ big dee
__ Feb 10, 2013


















100_5091.JPG



__ big dee
__ Feb 10, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003

These look great! I bet they'd be good with some jalapeno and cheddar thrown in the mix!


----------



## pgsmoker64

Had some of Kat's biscuits left this morning so...

I made some homemade sausage gravy!

I never knew I could make such good biscuits or that they were so easy!













100_4357.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 10, 2013






Kat, you are my favorite!!!!

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## goingcamping

Kat,

I'll have to give this recipe a try...my mother and grandfather (religious cornbread and biscuit makers from North Carolina) swear by White Lily Flour and Corn Meal.

I've never tried my cast iron for biscuits, I use AP flour and add 4 heaping tablespoons of baking power along with crisco, salt and butter milk (milk with a little lemon juice or vinegar works as a substitute) and a 2.5" biscuit cutter, baked at 500degs these rise from about .5" to well over 2"-2.5" with a golden brown top. I usually use elk breakfast sausage and make a sausage gravy, but the kids like with them with honey or butter and jelly/jam!

Thanks,

Brett


----------



## pgsmoker64

Big Dee said:


> Gave this a try. The easiest biscuits I have ever made came out great. Thanks Kat for the recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_5090.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ big dee
> __ Feb 10, 2013


I love this gadget!!!  Where did you get it?


----------



## big dee

This is Lodge biscuit pan that we picked from Sportsmans Wharehouse. They are no longer in business. I believe that you can find them any where that sells lodge cast iron.

Dennis


----------



## kathrynn

Big Dee said:


> This is Lodge biscuit pan that we picked from Sportsmans Wharehouse. They are no longer in business. I believe that you can find them any where that sells lodge cast iron.
> 
> Dennis


Walmart sells the pre-seasoned ones.  I think you can find some of them at the places like Ace Hardware...and I know that Amazon carries them.


----------



## kathrynn

Doing the Sunday Happy Dance!  I am go happy yall are enjoying them!  Recipes are meant for sharing!


----------



## billsfan53

Tip
If u don't have buttermilk
Drop a tbl spoon of lemon juice
in reg milk , waita couple mins
And you'll have Buttermilk


----------



## kathrynn

Billsfan53 said:


> Tip
> If u don't have buttermilk
> Drop a tbl spoon of lemon juice
> in reg milk , waita couple mins
> And you'll have Buttermilk



I have made them with sweet milk (regular milk) and they were fine too. Just didn't have that little twang that buttermilk gives them.

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003

My leftover turkey carcass got me thinking about turkey stew. I usually make simple drop biscuit dough and drop it on top of the boiling stew fro dumplings. May have to give your recipe a try at it!

White Lilly must be one of the deep south secrets that never made its way out West, so I'll have to settle for whatever brand of flour they sell here!


----------



## daveomak

OK..... Now we can all bake great biscuits like Lady Kathryn...  I found WhiteLily on Amazon for $3.60/5#'s delivered, with a prime account.... Ordered 10#'s....  It is an add on item that has to be delivered with other stuff....  It is one of the few "Soft Winter Wheats" on the market.... the Southern Belle's secret to biscuits, or so I have heard...  I ordered light rye flour also...  got the sourdough starter going again, but that's for a different thread...  

For what it's worth, trying to make good biscuits from anything other than soft wheat is an exercise in futility..   Dave (who doesn't know squat about baking)


----------



## linguica

DaveOmak said:


> OK..... Now we can all bake great biscuits like Lady Kathryn...  I found WhiteLily on Amazon for $3.60/5#'s delivered, with a prime account.... Ordered 10#'s....  It is an add on item that has to be delivered with other stuff....  It is one of the few "Soft Winter Wheats" on the market.... the Southern Belle's secret to biscuits, or so I have heard...  I ordered light rye flour also...  got the sourdough starter going again, but that's for a different thread...
> 
> For what it's worth, trying to make good biscuits from anything other than soft wheat is an exercise in futility..   Dave (who doesn't know squat about baking)


If that flour is soo special, why can't people on the West coast and East coast find it in any stores here (there)?

We like biscuits too.


----------



## daveomak

Linguica said:


> If that flour is soo special, why can't people on the West coast and East coast find it in any stores here (there)?
> 
> 
> We like biscuits too.


We don't have a southern accent....  no accent, no great biscuit flour...  Right Kat....


----------



## linguica

DaveOmak said:


> Linguica said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that flour is soo special, why can't people on the West coast and East coast find it in any stores here (there)?
> 
> 
> We like biscuits too.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a southern accent....  no accent, no great biscuit flour...  Right Kat....
Click to expand...

That's not hospitable, the West coast has sour dough French and dungeness crabs for all and the East has all the snow you can carry away.


----------



## daveomak

Now we have dungeness, sourdough and light and fluffy biscuits thanks to Amazon....


----------



## kathrynn

DaveOmak said:


> Linguica said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that flour is soo special, why can't people on the West coast and East coast find it in any stores here (there)?
> 
> 
> We like biscuits too.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a southern accent....  no accent, no great biscuit flour...  Right Kat....
Click to expand...

I wish It was all over the place.  I swear that flour is the silkiest I have ever used.  Gold Medal will work or Martha White....if yall have those brands.  BUT....I will agree it must be a "Southern Thang"!


----------



## kathrynn

Linguica said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK..... Now we can all bake great biscuits like Lady Kathryn...  I found WhiteLily on Amazon for $3.60/5#'s delivered, with a prime account.... Ordered 10#'s....  It is an add on item that has to be delivered with other stuff....  It is one of the few "Soft Winter Wheats" on the market.... the Southern Belle's secret to biscuits, or so I have heard...  I ordered light rye flour also...  got the sourdough starter going again, but that's for a different thread...
> 
> For what it's worth, trying to make good biscuits from anything other than soft wheat is an exercise in futility..   Dave (who doesn't know squat about baking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that flour is soo special, why can't people on the West coast and East coast find it in any stores here (there)?
> 
> We like biscuits too.
Click to expand...

The Bread flour made by them is the bomb too!  My cornbread is made from this company too.


----------



## linguica

Just checked Amazon, only 2 bags of self rising left.


----------



## kathrynn

Jeeze!  I swear it's the best I have ever used!  I will check when I go to the store this weekend and see what it sells for on the shelves.  I may have to become the supplier!


----------



## Dutch

Kat-thanks for the recipe.  I have a similer recipe and the biscuits are called cat-head biscuits cuz they are as big as a cat's head. Now with your biscuit recipe, Pops sausage recipe and my recipe for Dutch's Gourmet Cowboy Gravy; we have the making of a fine meal!


----------



## kathrynn

Dutch said:


> Kat-thanks for the recipe.  I have a similer recipe and the biscuits are called cat-head biscuits cuz they are as big as a cat's head. Now with your biscuit recipe, Pops sausage recipe and my recipe for Dutch's Gourmet Cowboy Gravy; we have the making of a fine meal!


Yummmmo!  That does sound good to me!  Tummy is growling at me right now. I am going to save the recipe too!


----------



## Dutch

Kat the difference in the recipes is mine calls for AP flour and has baking powder, baking soda and salt.


----------



## squirrel

KathrynN said:


> Funny Bill!  I have made an entire pound cake using the SR flour and not AP.  That cake spilled in my oven floor and stuck it's self to the cake pan like concrete!  Feel your pain dear!
> 
> Wanna see the good batch!  LOL


I did that too. Only took one time though. Love your biscuit recipe and you are right, nothing but White Lily SR for the best biscuits hands down. About a year ago I did a comparison bake using three different flours, including White Lily AP and added in the baking powder. the WL SR won hands down. I am a HUGE fan of King Arthur flours as I have at least 15 different ones and they recently came out with a self-rising variety. I might use your recipe and do a comparison with the two. Sounds like fun! I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## kathrynn

OOOOOO.....Please keep me posted!  show pics too!  I love my biscuits and love Roller's bread too!

Kat


----------



## go4abliss

Thanks for recipe, KathrynN, I made them for dinner and this is what is left.













005.JPG



__ go4abliss
__ Feb 26, 2013


----------



## kathrynn

GO4ABLISS said:


> Thanks for recipe, KathrynN, I made them for dinner and this is what is left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 005.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ go4abliss
> __ Feb 26, 2013



2 left for breakfast....or a midnight snack! Looks great! Thumbs Up


----------



## kathrynn

There was a nice article with a few "funny" comments in the newspaper this morning.  Thought yall would enjoy and there is a recipe for both cornbread and biscuits.

http://www.al.com/living/index.ssf/2013/02/the_polls_are_still_open_vote.html

Kat

(sorry for the off site link! )


----------



## frosty

Kat, I bow to the mistress! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Those look better than any I have seen in YEARS.

EXCELLENT recipe!  I got the skillet, and now I need to get to work on the biscuits.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Frosty said:


> Kat, I bow to the mistress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those look better than any I have seen in YEARS.
> 
> EXCELLENT recipe!  I got the skillet, and now I need to get to work on the biscuits.


Frosty, I have made Kat's biscuits several times - easiest recipe ever for biscuits!  You will love 'em!

Bill


----------



## kathrynn

Frosty said:


> Kat, I bow to the mistress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those look better than any I have seen in YEARS.
> 
> EXCELLENT recipe!  I got the skillet, and now I need to get to work on the biscuits.


Thanks Frosty!  Are you able to find the White Lily in your area? Should be able too....but I don't know about Texas.

Kat


----------



## mdboatbum

Kat, thank you so much for the recipe!!

I made them this morning along with sausage gravy and scrambled eggs. They were the closest to perfect biscuits I've ever made, but not quite there. First off, I couldn't find White Lily, so went with Washington brand.













recipeswashingtonflour.png



__ mdboatbum
__ Mar 3, 2013






Secondly, Butter was on sale, but Crisco wasn't, so I cut in butter instead. And lastly, I no longer have a cast iron skillet, so I used a 9" round cake pan.

All that being said, the biscuits were DELICIOUS. Only complaints I have (which were my fault, not complaining about your wonderful recipe) were that they didn't rise as well as yours and the bottoms were kinda hard. Not so much that you couldn't bite through it, but there was definitely a crunchy crust. Not burnt at all, very nicely browned, just crunchier than I would have thought. And the rise was maybe a little more than half of what yours did.

I think I have the crunchy bottom figured out. I had the rack in the lower part of the oven, so next time I'll move it to the middle and put a cookie sheet under the pan for a little more insulation. The lack of rise is a little more difficult. I guess it's the flour, but it is self rising flour. Would the butter in lieu of Crisco make a difference? I will definitely try these again, as biscuits are on my list of things I want to do well. We'll be on the coast of Georgia in a few weeks, so if I haven't found it by then I'll pick up some White Lily down there.

Here you can see the crunchy bottom, as well as the lack of height. My wife called them "vertically challenged" so as not to hurt their feelings. :)













Bisciut1.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Mar 3, 2013


















Biscuit2.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Mar 3, 2013


----------



## kathrynn

You know....I haven't tried it with butter.....but yours do look very good.  The bottoms are probably crunchy due to the placement....or maybe a thicker pan would work.  The pan should be fine...they just need to touch each other.  There are friends of mine who just use a cookie sheet when they make theirs.

Get a small container of Crisco and see which one you like better.

Glad you enjoyed them!  Made some yesterday...and they are gone!

Kat


----------



## mdboatbum

Well I think I have no choice but to try again. And again, until I get it right. After thinking (obsessing) over what I did, I think I have it narrowed down to a few key points.

1. As previously stated, the butter may have contributed. I think I remember my Grandmother making shortcakes with butter, and they never rose much.

2. Even if the butter might have worked, I don't think I "worked" it in enough. There were still some lumps of butter. I mistakenly thought that was supposed to be the case, like in rolled biscuits to create layers. Obviously not with these drop biscuits.

3. Colder fat. The butter had sat out for a while and it was getting a little soft.

4. I may have over mixed the dough. I was pretty careful to just mix enough to bring it all together, but then I realized I'd forgotten to add the salt. So, I had to mix it all again.

I'll bite the bullet and buy some Crisco this week and give it another shot. And since I'll have Crisco, I might as well make some fried chicken while I'm at it. My poor wife, she absolutely LOVES fried chicken, but she's been trying to eat healthier as we're going to the beach at the end of the month. Apparently women have some phobia about putting on a bathing suit for the first time every year?


----------



## kathrynn

I would just keep a small can around of the Crisco...for biscuits.  I don't use that for my fried chicken...just regular oil...works great....and the left over Buttermilk can be used for the egg/milk wash of the chicken before frying!  (hint hint)

Good luck...each time I make the biscuits...they get better and better.  You will be able to make them without the recipe in front of you before you know it!

Kat


----------



## scootermagoo

Just whipped up a batch.  I used Pillsbury SR flour because that is all that the store had.  Didn't matter, they were AWESOME!  And so simple, even I could make them.  Sorry, no "biscuit view",  they were gobbled up by everybody in no time.


----------



## kathrynn

ScooterMagoo said:


> Just whipped up a batch.  I used Pillsbury SR flour because that is all that the store had.  Didn't matter, they were AWESOME!  And so simple, even I could make them.  Sorry, no "biscuit view",  they were gobbled up by everybody in no time.


Yeehaw!  Good Deal!  Glad you liked them!  They are easy....and are yummy any time of the day...not just for breakfast!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Mdboatbum said:


> Well I think I have no choice but to try again. And again, until I get it right. After thinking (obsessing) over what I did, I think I have it narrowed down to a few key points.
> 
> 1. As previously stated, the butter may have contributed. I think I remember my Grandmother making shortcakes with butter, and they never rose much.
> 
> 2. Even if the butter might have worked, I don't think I "worked" it in enough. There were still some lumps of butter. I mistakenly thought that was supposed to be the case, like in rolled biscuits to create layers. Obviously not with these drop biscuits.
> 
> 3. Colder fat. The butter had sat out for a while and it was getting a little soft.
> 
> 4. I may have over mixed the dough. I was pretty careful to just mix enough to bring it all together, but then I realized I'd forgotten to add the salt. So, I had to mix it all again.
> 
> I'll bite the bullet and buy some Crisco this week and give it another shot. And since I'll have Crisco, I might as well make some fried chicken while I'm at it. My poor wife, she absolutely LOVES fried chicken, but she's been trying to eat healthier as we're going to the beach at the end of the month. Apparently women have some phobia about putting on a bathing suit for the first time every year?


So I asked my mom and grandma, didn't have the guts to ask my fiancee... They both agreed about the bathing suit phobia. More importantly they agreed about the butter not being a good sub for the Crisco. My Grandma did say that rendered pig lard (bacon) (solid form)would be a better substitute, but cautioned that the resulting flavor would be close to heaven and should be avoided if possible.


----------



## mdboatbum

Well, I tried again with Crisco. They rose beautifully, but I think I went a little overboard on cutting in the crisco. I did it in the food processor until it was completely incorporated in the flour. The biscuits turned out too tender!! It's hard to pick one up without it falling apart. Flavor was really good, rise was great. All in all, I'd say I'm zeroing in. One or two more attempts and maybe I'll have it. I'm so not a baker!!













Biscuit1.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Mar 8, 2013


----------



## kathrynn

Gorgeous!!!! use your hands....and don't over incorporate the Crisco.  They do fall apart tho!  Looking good!!!!

You have it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## jaybone

Thanks for sharing this wonderful recipe!  What a quick, easy, and delicious buttermilk biscuit.  I made my first batch before leaving for work this afternoon.  Ate one immediately after cooling a few minutes.  Wow!!  Great flavor.  Took 2 more to work and left the rest for the wife to try when she gets home from work.  The wife just sent me a photo of my 2 year old grand daughter munching one down.  She looks to be enjoying it very much.  Here's a Q-View of the finished product;













Biscuits1.JPG



__ jaybone
__ Apr 3, 2013






Thanks again!


----------



## DanMcG

Boy those biscuits look good!!! I'll have to find some  White Lily flour and give them a try. thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## kathrynn

If you cant find White Lily....try Gold Medal or a name brand. Really does make a difference. White Lily must be a Southern thing! Silkiest flour I have ever used.

Good luck!

Kat


----------



## shoneyboy




----------



## dougmays

thank for sharing!


----------



## pops6927

These are baking powder biscuits, in my sig line as BP biscuits:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/70592/baking-powder-biscuits

They're a little unusual as you use oil vs. crisco, and cut it into the flour.  They rise beautifully with regular, non-rising flour, and turn out like this:


----------



## gwest77

Made these buscuits this morn and I have to tell ya, they sure were good with sausage gravy poured on top of em

 Ummmm Ummmm


----------



## kathrynn

gwest77 said:


> Made these buscuits this morn and I have to tell ya, they sure were good with sausage gravy poured on top of em
> 
> Ummmm Ummmm


Glad they were good!  Sausage gravy works!

Kat


----------



## yance

THANK YOU KAT!!!!!

Just made my third batch and one cobbler crust using your excellent recipe. Supper tonight was these slathered with chipped beef gravy made from my first run of dried beef.   Nearest thing to "foolproof" I've tried.   I can just sit and eat these things like pound cake.


----------



## kathrynn

Yance said:


> THANK YOU KAT!!!!!
> 
> Just made my third batch and one cobbler crust using your excellent recipe. Supper tonight was these slathered with chipped beef gravy made from my first run of dried beef.   Nearest thing to "foolproof" I've tried.   I can just sit and eat these things like pound cake.


You are so welcome!  I am tickled you like them! We love them here too....never last long!

Kat


----------



## rdknb

Kat, I just made these and WOW they are a hit.  Made them with Sausage Gravy.  Was wondering what oil you use.

Warren


----------



## kathrynn

RdKnB said:


> Kat, I just made these and WOW they are a hit.  Made them with Sausage Gravy.  Was wondering what oil you use.
> 
> Warren


I just use veggie oil....Canola is good too.  BUT....I just use the store brand (soybean) veggie oil.  Glad you enjoyed them!  I gotta make some this weekend for my daughter's birthday and use home made Strawberry Jam with them.

Kat


----------



## palladini

PGSmoker64 said:


> Hmmm...Mine came out perfect.  Not sure what happened.
> 
> I think they will be best for biscuits and gravy but if I want to make a sammich they will work for that too.
> 
> Steph just reminded me that when I was mixing up the dough I thought it was a little dry so I added more buttermilk!
> 
> Maybe you just didn't have enough moisture in the dough!?
> 
> Run through your process and let's see if we can figure it out....
> 
> Kat,,, you may need to weigh in here...
> 
> Bill


If and when I make these, I have the small 8 inch and larger 14 inch Cast Iron pans, it will only, the first time be for Biscuits and Gravy.  Being from Ontario Canada, that is a dish only served in truck stops along Hwy 401 and as compared to the same dish I would find in North Carolina, junk.  I have made it many times, my friends are amazed at it's taste.  That is one meal I learned to eat when running Stateside in the Company Tractor trailer.  Made it to every state down south before going local here in Ontario.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

I've made these a few times.  They have turned out light and fluffy every time.  I do use one cheat - a flour mix that already has fat cut into it.













IMG_0209.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ Aug 19, 2013


















IMG_0210.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ Aug 19, 2013






The angry tapeworm (aka, the teenage son) stole one before I turned them out on a plate.  Those are crumbs from where he stole a biscuit - it didn't stick and won't.  Cooked in my great-grandmother's cast iron skillet.  That skillet is seasoned perfectly - look at the almost mirror image of the biscuits that reflect of the inside edge at the bottom of the picture.  Slick as cat poop!  I will let my kids learn how to cook in my All-Clad, but they don't touch my old cast iron pots and pans.  The wife even lets me know before she uses it.


----------



## supercenterchef

Great recipe Kat!  Made some the other night...huge success, but I can improve...used a 12" skillet, had no Crisco so had to use butter, and could find no White Lily so had to use an off brand.  They didn't rise much (probably a combination of the larger skillet and butter)...

...so today, I got a new Lodge 8" skillet, bought Crisco, and though I couldn't find White Lily--I did find "Southern Biscuit" at the local super center which advertises 100% soft, winter wheat (hey, they don't call me the SuperCenter Chef for nothing!)...I'll let you know how tonight's batch turns out :)

btw...I saw someone mention salt, but don't remember it in your recipe...do you add any?


----------



## frosty

WOW, I can almost smell them biscuits!!!


----------



## kathrynn

SupercenterChef said:


> Great recipe Kat!  Made some the other night...huge success, but I can improve...used a 12" skillet, had no Crisco so had to use butter, and could find no White Lily so had to use an off brand.  They didn't rise much (probably a combination of the larger skillet and butter)...
> 
> ...so today, I got a new Lodge 8" skillet, bought Crisco, and though I couldn't find White Lily--I did find "Southern Biscuit" at the local super center which advertises 100% soft, winter wheat (hey, they don't call me the SuperCenter Chef for nothing!)...I'll let you know how tonight's batch turns out :)
> 
> btw...I saw someone mention salt, but don't remember it in your recipe...do you add any?


SSC....nope don't use salt.  The Self Rising flour has that in it I think....try using like Martha White...or another Name Brand flour.  I used Publix before...and it doesn't rise as much.  Glad you liked them!

Jax.....I am tickled the Teen liked them too!  Have those here too. You too Palladini!

Kat


----------



## supercenterchef

Every once in a while, there's a recipe or technique that I'm convinced was stolen from the Gods...this is definitely one of them.  The best buttermilk biscuits I have ever had, hands down.  They are smack yo mama and snach her bald headed good.
There were only two of us to split this recipe, and the picture was taken minutes after they came out of the oven...this is all that's left...












20130829_183441.jpg



__ supercenterchef
__ Sep 1, 2013





If you're wondering about the dog...her name is Fen...and yes, those are standard height countertops... ;)


----------



## ette68

Tried the Buttermilk Biscuits today they turned out perfect, over half the pan was gone before I could get the camera to take a picture to post, so I ended up with three in the picture, thanks great recipe and very easy.


----------

